# The Silver Lining Thread (2014-2015 edition)



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Both Jordan Hill and Ed Davis have >23.0 PER AND > .580TS% 

(That's what i could come up with so far  )


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and that's all you need to know about PER


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This line-up...

Price - Ellington - Henry - Davis - Sacre

...actually has a positive plus/minus.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> This line-up...
> 
> Price - Ellington - Henry - Davis - Sacre
> 
> ...actually has a positive plus/minus.



How long have they been on the floor together? Henry has barely played.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> How long have they been on the floor together? Henry has barely played.


4.16 total minutes 

http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/2015/lineups/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> 4.16 total minutes
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/2015/lineups/



Ha.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> How long have they been on the floor together? Henry has barely played.





PauloCatarino said:


> 4.16 total minutes
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/teams/LAL/2015/lineups/





Basel said:


> Ha.


Silver Linings for this team are hard to come by.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> The fact that the Lakers gave up their 2015 first round pick did not get a lot of attention until this past off season. Nobody thought it would be a great pick, but all of the sudden, after an off season where Carlos Boozer was the best pick up, Laker fans want Kupchak’s head. Yes it was a stupid move, but nobody on the planet in 2012 would have guessed that the Lakers would be this bad just two years after being one of the favorites to win the 2013 NBA championship.
> 
> Well, now about 1/8 into the season, the Lakers sit at 1-8, last in the Western Conference and second to last in the league (behind the 76ers). I did mention that the Lakers traded their 2015 pick, but I did not mention that it was top five pick protected. This means that if the Lakers receive a top five pick in the 2015 NBA draft, they get to keep it. Based on the way the season is going, the Lakers should have no problem finishing in the bottom five, in fact, they might just end up with the second worst record.
> 
> Looking at the talent of other teams that are near the bottom of the standings, besides the 76ers, teams such as New York, Minnesota, Denver, Utah, and Orlando, all have much more talent than the Lakers.


http://www.chatsports.com/los-angeles-lakers/a/Dont-expect-Lakers-to-lose-first-round-pick-2-10723849


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Laker fans want kupchaks head? Are you kidding me?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he gambled on one last shot trying to build the Howard/Nash/Kobe/Pau squad - it all went to shit but there it is


----------



## Uncle Drew (Dec 16, 2013)

Jamel Irief said:


> Laker fans want kupchaks head? Are you kidding me?


It's that same fan site Paulo reads when he's bored. I'd say a good portion of the posters here are more knowledgable.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> he gambled on one last shot trying to build the Howard/Nash/Kobe/Pau squad - it all went to shit but there it is


If there is a single person that was against the pairing of Howard/Nash/kobe/Pau I want to see it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't recall any naysayers


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

e-monk said:


> I don't recall any naysayers



There weren't any. Everyone was talking about The Big Four. Mitch is not the reason this franchise is terrible right now. Fans who want him gone are fans who have no patience and simply expect a championship contender every season, which just isn't realistic.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Lakers are currently the top offensive rebounding team in the entire NBA at 13.2 a game! 

Also, the Lakers are currently 4th overall in fouls drawn while averaging the 6th fewest turnovers per game in the league. That's pretty good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> The Lakers are currently the top offensive rebounding team in the entire NBA at 13.2 a game!
> 
> Also, the Lakers are currently 4th overall in fouls drawn while averaging the 6th fewest turnovers per game in the league. That's pretty good.



You're Goddamn right.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

and things are about to get a whole lot swaggier


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

The Lakers are *undefeated *in games Nick Young plays!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

By b-r's data, only ywo Laker players have ever hada a game with at least 16 points, 10 rebounds, 1 steal and 1 block while making every field goal: Andrew Bynum and *Jordan Hill* (@ Dallas, 2014-11-21).


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

A few notes about Kobe Bryant, after the Raptors game (Nov 30, 2014)

1- The sole player in NBA history to have at least 30.000 points and 6.000 assists for the career;

2- Became the oldest (36 years, 99 days) player to get a 30-10-10 game (Bird, 35, 99).

3- "Selfish Kobe" is one of the 6 players to average, for his career, at least 25ppg and 4.8apg and, amongst those players, the one to do it for more (in some cases much more) games.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=combined&type=per_game&per_minute_base=36&per_poss_base=100&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=&year_max=&franch_id=&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&shoot_hand=&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&birth_state=&college_id=&is_active=&debut_yr_nba_start=&debut_yr_nba_end=&debut_yr_aba_start=&debut_yr_aba_end=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&award=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=pts_per_g&c1comp=gt&c1val=25&c2stat=ast_per_g&c2comp=gt&c2val=4.8&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=ast_per_g


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Again with the Swagg:

Only 2 Laker players, by b-r's database, averaged over 2 3pointers a game in over .4003p%: Derek Fisher (2.1 on .413%) and Jodie Meeks (2.1 on .401%).
Nick Young is averaging *2.4 *on *.440%*.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=single&type=per_game&per_minute_base=36&per_poss_base=100&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=&year_max=&franch_id=LAL&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&shoot_hand=&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&birth_state=&college_id=&is_active=&debut_yr_nba_start=&debut_yr_nba_end=&debut_yr_aba_start=&debut_yr_aba_end=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&award=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=fg3_per_g&c1comp=gt&c1val=2&c2stat=fg3_pct&c2comp=gt&c2val=.400&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=fg3_per_g


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

With his 4 assists against the Pels, Kobe Bryant passed Baron Davis for #30 in assists all time (6026).

Next: Hondo's 6114


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

SwaggyP continues his strong shooting from 3 point line.

After the Spurs game, he is shooting 3s at a .438% rate, attempting 5.6 and making 2.5 a game.
Only 4 other players in the league are doing it:

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=single&type=per_game&per_minute_base=36&per_poss_base=100&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=2015&year_max=2015&franch_id=&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&shoot_hand=&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&birth_state=&college_id=&is_active=&debut_yr_nba_start=&debut_yr_nba_end=&debut_yr_aba_start=&debut_yr_aba_end=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&award=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=fg3_pct&c1comp=gt&c1val=.430&c2stat=fg3_per_g&c2comp=gt&c2val=2&c3stat=fg3a_per_g&c3comp=gt&c3val=5&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=fg3_pct

On a less serious note, SwaggyP has played 10 straight games without more than an assist. 

About Boozer: in the 3 games after being demoted to the second unit, he is averaging 13.7ppg on .513FG% and 9.3rpg in 27.3mpg.
Small sample size, i know, but it seems he is doing fine not starting...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Boozer should be able to take advantage playing against the other teams 2nd unit.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Boozer should be able to take advantage playing against the other teams 2nd unit.


Sure, and that certainly was taken into equation. When our bigs off the bench were Davis and Sacre, there was really no scoring from the PF/C positions.
So it's kinda working.
But Boozer, who was a career starter, could have moped, or failed to adjust (again, small sample size). It seems, from his play, he dealing with it allright.
Same can't be said about other players whose place in the rotation changed, like Lin, and Price.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Nick Young is currently #4 in the NBA in 3P% for players with at least 40 triples made.

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/psl_finder.cgi?request=1&match=single&type=totals&per_minute_base=36&per_poss_base=100&lg_id=NBA&is_playoffs=N&year_min=2015&year_max=2015&franch_id=&season_start=1&season_end=-1&age_min=0&age_max=99&height_min=0&height_max=99&shoot_hand=&birth_country_is=Y&birth_country=&birth_state=&college_id=&is_active=&debut_yr_nba_start=&debut_yr_nba_end=&debut_yr_aba_start=&debut_yr_aba_end=&is_hof=&is_as=&as_comp=gt&as_val=&award=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&qual=&c1stat=fg3_pct&c1comp=gt&c1val=.400&c2stat=fg3&c2comp=gt&c2val=40&c3stat=&c3comp=gt&c3val=&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&c5stat=&c5comp=gt&c6mult=1.0&c6stat=&order_by=ws

Since he is the master of the 4-point play, can we start aknowledging Nick Young as the best 3pointer in the league? 

EDIT:

Curious stats:

Nick Young has made at least a triple in every game he played. 
On the other hand, he has played in 7 games when he couldn't deliver a single assist. 

http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/y/youngni01/gamelog/2015/


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In the Denver game, Ronnie Price equaled his career high in points with 18.

After the same game: Boozer as a sub played 12 games and fail to score in double figures in 2 of them. As a starter, 19-6.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Strange, but Tarik Black (Orlando game) seems to be the sole Laker player in br's database to have a 14/9 game in 17 minutes or less...

http://www.basketball-reference.com/play-index/pgl_finder.cgi?request=1&player_id=&match=game&year_min=&year_max=&age_min=0&age_max=99&team_id=LAL&opp_id=&is_playoffs=N&round_id=&game_num_type=&game_num_min=&game_num_max=&game_month=&game_location=&game_result=&is_starter=&is_active=&is_hof=&pos_is_g=Y&pos_is_gf=Y&pos_is_f=Y&pos_is_fg=Y&pos_is_fc=Y&pos_is_c=Y&pos_is_cf=Y&c1stat=mp&c1comp=lt&c1val=17&c2stat=pts&c2comp=gt&c2val=14&c3stat=trb&c3comp=gt&c3val=9&c4stat=&c4comp=gt&c4val=&order_by=pts


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

just one game but seems like TB is going to make moving Jordan Hill a little bit less painful


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

e-monk said:


> just one game but seems like TB is going to make moving Jordan Hill a little bit less painful


I didn't catch Tarik as a Rocket, but seing these highlights i kinda think it's the production the Lakers would be geting from Randle...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Including the Orlando game, Nick Young has made 25 consecutive free throws.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

re TB: at 6'11" 250 he's got legit Center size


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Mike Trudell ✔ @LakersReporter
> Follow
> Carlos Boozer has some nice numbers since going to the bench: 13.4 points and 7.8 rebounds on 56.5% from the field.
> 12:04 AM - 13 Jan 2015


At least SOMETHING is working...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> Including the Orlando game, Nick Young has made 25 consecutive free throws.



Too bad he's shooting 25% in his last five games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

this makes me happy


----------

